# mantis tore off leg?



## Hammercorn (Dec 29, 2020)

I look over at my cat eyed mantis and see it frantically attacking its own leg? The leg isnt fully detached but its hanging there and there's a drop of clear yellow liquid coming from the wound (blood probably?). If it heals I dont think it will be life threatening cause the mantis is still young and will probably grow the leg back in a couple molts but im worried about the mantis bleeding out and/or the wound getting infected. Is there anything I can do to help them or should I just wait and see what happens? also wondering if I should i try to amputate the leg or leave it hanging?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 29, 2020)

This is weird behavior. I would leave the mantis be and keep an eye on it.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 30, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> This is weird behavior. I would leave the mantis be and keep an eye on it.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Agreed. I have mantids without legs, and they do just fine....


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 30, 2020)

Maybe the mantis injured it’s leg. Often if that happens they will amputate it on their own.


----------

